# vets Santander



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

Hi,
As M/Hs don't seem to be welcome in Santander, does anyone know of a vet and camp-site within reasonable distance that would be open in February/March time?


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

We stayed just down the coast at Santillana del Mar which is open all year, it was very wet when we were there and the pitches were a bit wet and tight so we parked up on the access road between the pitches.
We used a vet in the next town which is about 5 miles away but I cannot remember the name as a tugger staying on the site kindly gave us a lift and the site receptionist made the booking for us.
The site took camping cheques.

Mike


----------

